# Canyon und die lokalen Händler



## Hamburgo (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab mir gerade mein erstes Canyon bestellt nachdem mein Specialized gezockt wurde.
Deshab meine Frage:
Wie ist der Service beim lokalen Händler wenn man mit seinem Canyon auftaucht??Hab in diversen Foren schon viel gelesen meistens negativ wie: "Canyon zerstört die Einzelhändler usw.".
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit oder gibt es durchweg keine Unterschied.

Vielen Dank,

Hamburgo


----------



## braintrust (2. Februar 2007)

naja ich hab keine probleme bisher gehabt...falls mir einer dumm kommt, geh ich halt zum anderen laden...die gibs auch wie sand am meer...mach dir da mal keine sorgen...sowas ist doch eigtl leicht verdientes geld für die...somal dir ja das auch im laden passieren kann....kaufst nen bike und merkst später, dass der service a)schlecht und b) teuer ist...dann gehste halt auch zu nem anderen laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.ill (2. Februar 2007)

Der Händler hat mir dir kein Geld gemacht weil du das Bike woanders gekauft hast, stimmt.

Wenn er aber aus Trotz die Chance auslässt bei einem Service, Ersatzteile, und ev. Zubehör mit dir Geld zu machen ist er selber Schuld.

Es gibt genügend Händler mit weiterem Horizont


----------



## thunderbee04 (2. Februar 2007)

Das finde ich auch sehr interessant. Bin auf die Erfahrungsberichte gespannt!


----------



## Pumabert (2. Februar 2007)

Ich habe meinen lokalen Dealer auf das Thema angesprochen und er meinte - er hat mich an Canyon verloren, nun wird er durch guten Service sein Möglichstes versuchen um mich wieder als Kunden zurück zu gewinnen - das nenn ich mal eine starke Ansage!


----------



## GerhardO (2. Februar 2007)

Bei mir gibts auch kein Problem mit meinem Händler "um die Ecke". Im Gegenteil - ich sollte doch bitte mit dem neuen FR 8.0 vorbeikommen, um es sich anzuschauen! Reparatur im Ernstfall natürlich kein Thema, obwohl ich viel selbst machen kann.
Ansonsten kauf' ich aber auch viel anderes Bike-Zubehör bei ihm.


----------



## Christian_74 (2. Februar 2007)

Pumabert schrieb:


> - er hat mich an Canyon verloren, nun wird er durch guten Service sein Möglichstes versuchen um mich wieder als Kunden zurück zu gewinnen -



Geil!! So ein Händler will ich auch!
Die Aussage ist ja schon beinahe Bollywoodreif! Stell mir den Händler mit feuerroten Sonnenuntergang hinter ihm und in Tränen brechend vor, worauf die musikalische Einlage folgt. Geil sage ich!


----------



## Aitschie (2. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte letztens auch kein Problem bei meinem Händler. 

Wie gesagt, wenn dein Händler rumzickt, wechseln. Würde ich auch so machen, bin ja nicht mit einem Händler verheiratet.


----------



## ToM04 (2. Februar 2007)

bei mir war so dass mein "alter" händler mein canyon verweigert und dass obwohl ich bei diesem händler schon 3 bike in einer preislage von 1000-2500 euro gekauft hab.
is aber egal da es zum glück auch einen anderen top-händler in der nähe gibt der gar kein prob mit canyon hat.

ToM


----------



## paulchenp (2. Februar 2007)

Nunja ein wenig muss man die Einzelhändler schon verstehen, aber das ist in fast allen Branchen so, dass das Internet schonmal den Preis kaputt macht. 
Heutzutage schaut eben auch schon Lischen Müller in günster.de wo man Teile billiger haben kann.

Generell würde ich aber meinen, dass sich ein guter Händler, es sich nicht leisten kann oder darf, einen Kunden so abzuweisen.
Wenn doch, dann gibts ja immer noch die Möglichkeit das Bike an Canyon zu schicken, wobei ich da aber keine Erfahrung habe.
Ich schraube noch selber....


----------



## Canyon-ESX6 (2. Februar 2007)

Mein 1. Händler war ziemlich enttäuscht, gereizt und hat das auch kund getan....

Habe darauf hin gewechselt und da wurden auch Sprüche gekloppt, aber sie waren dabei noch höfflich und es stellte kein Problem weiter dar.

Ich denke ich werde das nächste aber wieder beim Händler kaufen (nicht nur wegen dem Problem hier sondern eher wegen dem Serviece von Canyon...)denn das kommt immer besser an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (2. Februar 2007)

Habe mich vor dem Kauf eines Canyons erstmal schlau gemacht bei meinem Händler in Giessen um die Ecke. Der meinte ganz trocken zu mir: Kunde ist Kunde. Der Kauf geht dann eben an Canyon, aber beim Service soll ich bloß weiter zu denen kommen. Meist rede ich beim Kauf von irgendetwas ein wenig vor mich hin ("wollte ja eigentlich wegen dem Preis mal ein Canyon ausprobieren. Die haben daja feines Equipment..."). Hatte da bisher immer das Glück, das der  Händler das dann entsprechend mitbekommen hat und gleich meinte: "Preislich kommen wir uns schon entgegen.. keine Sorge". Allerdings ist von meinem Traumbike Nr. 1 , Specialized Stumpjumper Expert für 2.999 Euro nicht eine Reduktion in dem Rahmen möglich, das es einem Canyon ES7 für 1.999 Euro entgegenkommt. Und wenn man mal das weitere Geld für Helm, Kleidung, Handschuhe etc. addiert, ist man ruck zuck wieder auf dem Originalpreis. Habe meinem Händler erklärt, das ich Zubehör weiterhin bei ihm kaufen werde... und da bald das oben stehende alles eintrifft, bekommt er ja auch einen Verdienst.. da kann dann ruhig ein wenig Kundenfreundlichkeit wieder zurückkommen. Wie du kommst gegangen, so wirst du auch empfangen!


----------



## AmmuNation (2. Februar 2007)

Pumabert, geiler Händler  
Christians Hollywoodbeispiel war rührend 

Mein alter Händler war etwas arrogant, sehr teuer und der Service war auch nicht zu 100% befriedigend.

Mein jetziger Händler säuft Bier mit mir  und empfängt das Canyon quasi mit offenen Armen.

Der Typ hat schon was in der Birne und deswegen denkt er sich: Kunden erziehen bringt nix, lieber mach ich Geld mit Zubehör auch wenns nicht mein Bike ist, statt garnichts zu verdienen.
Habe mich bei ihm auch Informiert ob ich denn mit dem Canyon willkommen sei, er meinte das sei kein Problem.

An meinem nigelnagelbrandneuen funkelglitzer XC6.0 (7km alt...) hat er mir die Deore Kasette gegen eine XT gewechselt. Er rechnete:
XT neu - Deore neu = Preisdifferenz der neuprodukte. Und das ist bei vielen Händlern nichtmal bei einem dort gekauften Bike so, dass er die Deore zum neupreis abkauft! Natürlich war sie neu und kaum benutzt, da es mehrheitlich bergab geht, dennoch hätte ich kein Recht auf vollen Rabatt. Er hats trotzdem gemacht 

Also es gibt bestimmt genug Händler welche dich und dein Canyon empfangen werden. Du solltest aber - wie allgemein bei Internetbestellungen - schonmal mit der Materie gearbeitet haben. Im falle Canyon mindestens mal einen Inbus gerade halten können, Grundkenntnisse wären nicht schlecht. Spezialarbeiten wie an Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen sind nicht muss.


----------

